# fishing by the casinos



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

i was wondering if there is fish being caught off the beach i will be there in october


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry my friend, I do not fish there at all, I have heard people get some nice fish there....Stripers, blues and flounder????but like I said this is what I have heard through talking to other fisherman and bait shop owners. If you have to go down there anyway who cares if you catch fish, go down and throw your line in and relax and enjoy nature. Good luck and sorry I am no help but give us a post when you get backand let us know how you did, enjoy!


----------



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

i will do just that when i get back thank you


----------

